# free drawings and other poo



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

idk im bored. post whatever you want, no rules just dont expect me to draw yours just because you posted it. i draw wat i like, thx

ALSOOOOOO

does anyone want floaty pixel texts:






those r old but yehh i can put p much anything in em
FCs, DAs, mayor names, town names, nnids, etc etc and even a pixel villager next to them


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

Reference : [x] Feel free to draw whatever character you want.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

One of my OC's maybe? x3


Spoiler: OC's


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 17, 2015)

This ref with this skin color?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh cool. Maybe you'd like to draw my mayor, please?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah can you draw my little nurse if you don't mind?? <3



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## sally. (Mar 17, 2015)

here is my mayor if you would like to draw her! [x] [x]


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

Spoiler:  







i know you've seen the second one before  thanks for that btw.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

i added pixel texts so plz check i love making them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes shes qt i might draw her


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

DRAW EVERYTHING FOR ME MWAHAHA






Also floating is coot. (•͈⌔•͈⑅)


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

too lazy to quote but other ocs are considered as well dw i didnt ignore u guys


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

The pixel texts look cool! I'd like one if that's okay! ^^


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> The pixel texts look cool! I'd like one if that's okay! ^^



pls tell me what u want in it!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> pls tell me what u want in it!


★ Mayor Vrinda of Amdavad ★ Amdavad DA: 4100-3756-8919 ★ 

This if it is possible! Blue, teal, or green is fine for the text color! c:


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

( ͝סּ ͜ʖ͡סּ) _other poo you say?_


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> ( ͝סּ ͜ʖ͡סּ) _other poo you say?_



YES

--'

everyone get pixel texts im begging you i swear ill PAY you to request them


----------



## nard (Mar 17, 2015)

ahh id love a drawing of my oc ; v ; 



Spoiler











also could u help me with a name for him


also yES I WANT PIXEL-Y TEXT umm

'mayor nate of barknock' in red, blue, and yellow ( if that's possible )?? thanks even if you dont do them, your art is fantastic!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd like one saying:

"No, I'm serious. I actually am genuinely angry 24*7. Fight me."

*GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEN*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Spoiler: Refsssss



















I'd love some floatly text if you are still up for it.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 17, 2015)

I will take a font thingy if they're up for grabs!

It can say:
☼Mayor Panda of Jabba☼DA: 490028632533☼

As for colors, I guess purple and red if possible!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

SCREECHing i finished 3 of them,, chibi yes im still up for it!

and alright jessa i can do that O:


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> SCREECHing i finished 3 of them,, chibi yes im still up for it!
> 
> *and alright jessa i can do that O:*



:O yay!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> SCREECHing i finished 3 of them,, chibi yes im still up for it!
> 
> and alright jessa i can do that O:


Sweet, give me a moment to think of something.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd suggest my request thread but I don't think you'd find any of the characters interesting at all 8(


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



omg, ty, ty, ty~ <33 I love it! ^^


----------



## nard (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



ahh omg, tysm!! v u v


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



hehe! So cute!! Ty ty ^-^


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

If you don't mind, can I get some more?? ;v;
★ Credit to the original artists for the artwork! ★
★ MC's Pixel Shop ★
★ Animal Adopts ★
In the same colors, please. c:
I can pay!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

btw guys they dont have to be one liners, it can be a whole paragraph or go onto another line,

like
this,

etc

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> If you don't mind, can I get some more?? ;v;
> ★ Credit to the original artist for the artwork! ★
> ★ MC's Pixel Shop ★
> ★ Animal Adopts ★
> ...



sure but dont pay


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Please tell me how you make these pixels. XD
Like, please lol.

Could I have one of this (all together, centered like below).
New Leaf: Katy of Wakuwaku
Lucha, Molly, Claudia, Gabi, Wolfgang,
Katt, Stinky, Mitzi, Marshal, & Big Top
Dream Address: 6200-2849-9464​
and four others (separate images).
Avatar Art by
GFX Banners by
Tiny Tiny Pixel Art by
Art by Many Artists (Credits go to them!)

All text going from a dark purple to a dark red.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Please tell me how you make these pixels. XD
> Like, please lol.
> 
> Could I have one of this (all together, centered like below).
> ...



BASICALLY, i download a font, add a gradient, add 1 stroke, and animate LMAO it's really easy and ik how to do other animations but this is my fav, its so fun actually

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> BASICALLY, i download a font, add a gradient, add 1 stroke, and animate LMAO it's really easy and ik how to do other animations but this is my fav, its so fun actually
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -


Wooooah I will need to look that up. In what program?

Also I will add another line and fix one of the separate images lines just in case. So don't do those yet.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> BASICALLY, i download a font, add a gradient, add 1 stroke, and animate LMAO it's really easy and ik how to do other animations but this is my fav, its so fun actually
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



thanks ;v; and omg you make it sound so simple :'D
oh, btw, can you add an "s" to the end of "artist", please. ^^


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

before i continue are these colors ok? and on photoshop cs5





i can do that mc4 brb


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

poses seductively on ur lawn
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread anyone from here would be great~~~

and if not i would love to see this quote in pixel text:
"What say you, bird-daughter? Should I kiss and make up?"
"Kiss kiss fall in love!"
"You're right. Your wisdom exceeds your species, Michelle. If I lose her to a man who thinks it’s still okay to wear a bowler hat, I’ll never live that down."

orange for sure, other than that up to you :'D  thank you so much if you do it!!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> before i continue are these colors ok? and on photoshop cs5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sweet with that and fixed the post for the other 4.

_When you don't have photoshop, sad face._
What's the font so I can look it up lol. Just pixel font?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> poses seductively on ur lawn
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread anyone from here would be great~~~
> 
> and if not i would love to see this quote in pixel text:
> ...


im gonna do it in this cursive-y pixel font O:



MC4pros said:


> thanks ;v; and omg you make it sound so simple :'D
> oh, btw, can you add an "s" to the end of "artist", please. ^^










Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm sweet with that and fixed the post for the other 4.
> 
> _When you don't have photoshop, sad face._
> What's the font so I can look it up lol. Just pixel font?


04b03, but if u look up pixel fonts there are more super cute ones!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> 04b03, but if u look up pixel fonts there are more super cute ones!!


Alright, I will look that up! Thank you.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> im gonna do it in this cursive-y pixel font O:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I changed my sig!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> im gonna do it in this cursive-y pixel font O:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely perfect i cannot wait omg tysm!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Thanks!! I changed my sig!


Oh my goodness in my view they are all bouncing at different times. That's awesome looking lol.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



I have to say...mine stands out pretty good.

THANKS~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness in my view they are all bouncing at different times. That's awesome looking lol.



haha, ikr. It looks so cool. ouo


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

cursize font version in a sec


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> cursize font version in a sec



ITS PERFECT IM GRINNING LIKE AN IDIOT THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG//////


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> ITS PERFECT IM GRINNING LIKE AN IDIOT THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG//////








- - - Post Merge - - -

DID I FORGET ANY PIXEL TEXTS/MISS ANY


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

omg, nuuu, limit of 4 images in a sig ;n; </3 do you mind combining the Mayor Vrinda of Amdavad, the dream address, and the credit to the artists part all in one image? With the credit part underneath the ACNL info? Thanks and sorry for the hassle haha~ :'D


----------



## milkyi (Mar 17, 2015)

My oc? x


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I'd suggest my request thread but I don't think you'd find any of the characters interesting at all 8(



I LIKE NESS


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey hey~
I'd love some of those bouncing texts! Could I get 3 separate ones?

-Mayor Nathan of Sunshine
-X 11/21/14 all dreamies obtained! X (Could you put Chief in the first X spot and Fang in the other one?)
-Sig credits to Gregriii, Sanae (MKW forum), and yours truly.

Basically all the loose text in my sig lol


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

I was hoping to get one of the floating pixels that says:

Welcome to my shop of unorderables/DLC! I sort of have an overabundance of a bunch of items, so I figured, why not make a shop! If an item is ever marked as "out of stock" please just ask me and I may be able to find an extra somewhere. Don't be shy x3 *The hybrids section is still under construction. I am still working on moving all of my hybrids from my main town to my cycling town so I can start breeding them*​
Hehe I know it's long, but it's for a shop I have. Also, would you be able to make it pink? (if you decide to do it that is hehe) Also, is there any way to make it a bit bigger? If not, that's totally fine!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


>









[table="width: 190]
[tr]
[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












[/td]	
[td]Donacabana
WonderK & soki
buuunii​[/td]
[/tr][/table]




Bouncing Text by piimisu

That works I guess haha (For my sig, I will deal with the image limit later). Thank you!

Maybe I need another line crediting you.
Bouncing Text by piimisu

What do you think?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE NESS



ty, ty, ty <33 ;v;


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

my signature matches my eyes

wouldn't you agree


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DID I FORGET ANY PIXEL TEXTS/MISS ANY



HEEEEEEEEEEEE I LOVE IT HOW ADORABLE OMG!!!! THANK YOUUUU <33333


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey, could I please get this character in your awesome style?



Spoiler: sorry there's only one image so far, but here's some other details that may help



Her hair is put into a ponytail just below her shoulders, and extends to her lower back. She has a dorsal fin, but it's usually obscured by her outfit and her hair. The name on the satchel is "Rowan".


----------



## milkyi (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> my signature matches my eyes
> 
> wouldn't you agree



yes ouo


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> my signature matches my eyes
> 
> wouldn't you agree


IDK why but looking at your sig with your pixel and pixelized text, its too perfect.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK why but looking at your sig with your pixel and pixelized text, its too perfect.



does this mean i win sig of the decade?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

I AM A SLAVE NOW



Norski said:


> my signature matches my eyes
> 
> wouldn't you agree








 chyes


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I AM A SLAVE NOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so so much!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

i feel a strange sense of........freedom........


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



Thanks so muuuuuch~


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Thanks so muuuuuch~



SORRY MAN you didnt give me colors and as we all know i am the ****tiest **** at colors


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> SORRY MAN you didnt give me colors and as we all know i am the ****tiest **** at colors



Ahhh I know but I wasn't sure which ones
Now that I look at them could you make them darker cuz they're like hard to read
ONLY IF YOU WANT TO THOUGH


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh I know but I wasn't sure which ones
> Now that I look at them could you make them darker cuz they're like hard to read
> ONLY IF YOU WANT TO THOUGH



ILL DO IT later im going to sit in my bed now


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ILL DO IT later im going to sit in my bed now



THAT'S FINE THANK YOU enjoy your bed sitting


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh thank you! I barely saw it being so tiny. XD


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 17, 2015)

Can you make bouncing text that says
Mercedes is your queen. 
You better bow down to her, or you might just end up headless. 
(Psst my fave color is purple and I would like to fit with my currant sig soze


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

hi hun! I WOULD LOVE A FLOATY PIXELS TEXT THINGY! 
can you have it written out as 
mayor betty of milkydew ★  FC: 3711-7419-2687
native fruits: oranges ★  time zone: PST

you can make it lilac or a purple gradient color! ty if you do consider ; w ;


----------



## Emzy (Mar 18, 2015)

would you be interested in my OCs?
(in siggie hehe)


----------



## Royce (Mar 18, 2015)

My Mayor with Dotty? :3?


----------



## Amilee (Mar 18, 2015)

aaaah i am not really sure whats going on here haha
but would you consider someone from here? c:

oh and i would love a pixel text too *-*


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

Amilee said:


> aaaah i am not really sure whats going on here haha
> but would you consider someone from here? c:
> 
> oh and i would love a pixel text too *-*


Info?



milkbae said:


> hi hun! I WOULD LOVE A FLOATY PIXELS TEXT THINGY!
> can you have it written out as
> mayor betty of milkydew ★  FC: 3711-7419-2687
> native fruits: oranges ★  time zone: PST
> ...


Separate or together?


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 19, 2015)

May could I request a pixel text If you are still doing it? ;///;

Mayor Arantxa of Algaria ★ DA: 7700-3275-9054

∆ Cycle Town: Galifrey ∆


Separate please and color as you preffer ^ ^


----------



## Amilee (Mar 19, 2015)

aah maybe like this:

Mayor Amy of Zucker ♥ FC: 1220-8045-0988

Mayor Miu of Candy ♥ FC: 1220-8045-0988

Mayor Mitsuki of Fullmoon ♥ FC: 1220-8045-0988

sepereated and in a dark pink turning to purple? c: and thank you!


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 19, 2015)

May i have a floaty text please in the colour used or one similar? saying "When tempers bubble:Relax and eat cake"


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

@everyone else - accepted! sorry im finally at my dad's house after a day



MayorGong said:


> May could I request a pixel text If you are still doing it? ;///;
> 
> Mayor Arantxa of Algaria ★ DA: 7700-3275-9054
> 
> ...



Im really terrible with colors so is there at least one color you would like? just so it looks the best it can ^ ^


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 19, 2015)

piimisu said:


> @everyone else - accepted! sorry im finally at my dad's house after a day
> 
> 
> 
> Im really terrible with colors so is there at least one color you would like? just so it looks the best it can ^ ^



Thank you so much, after looking at it, could you add hearts in the places marked with ^? "*^*When tempers bubble*^*Relax and eat cake*^*"


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Mercedes (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh my PP PERFEXT CRIES


----------



## Amilee (Mar 19, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



yay tysm <3


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

really love making these so please request more guys ;; i wanna do them for free and i do not wanna make another thread for it


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

how about

"PM/VM me for a Pokemon Battle!"
in dark green of course. or something that shows up better on white.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and my da

DA: 5900-4726-1041


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> how about
> 
> "PM/VM me for a Pokemon Battle!"
> in dark green of course. or something that shows up better on white.
> ...



can i try a typewriter effect on this? if yes could you give me a second color?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

yuh you can

what goes good with green. 

blue? 

actually how many colors can you put on one? if possible: blue, black ,orange


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

im not too proud of it, maybe ill stick to it being originally white and then the color being typed into it? 





should i do the others floaty?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 19, 2015)

Ay yo bump



Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh I know but I wasn't sure which ones
> Now that I look at them could you make them darker cuz they're like hard to read
> ONLY IF YOU WANT TO THOUGH


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

woah that's cool.

floaty is cool too.


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Info?
> 
> 
> Separate or together?


sorry for the late reply. together please. 
is it alright if i changed the color to baby blue to hot pink gradient?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> woah that's cool.
> 
> floaty is cool too.







this is WAY better, i just need to make the animation slower/fix the timing, sorry about that xD ill do them floaty now



Pokemanz said:


> Ay yo bump



ik give me a sec i am lazy

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -










- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh mai gawsh

I just died



Those floating letters are so CUTE!!!
(Shrieks like a hyperactive pterodactyl)


----------



## Amilee (Mar 20, 2015)

oh my... could you do me a favor? 
it would be really great if you could add to my pixel texts a few villagers *-* like you did for Pokemanz
For Mayor Amy of Zucker: Chrissy and Francine
for Mayor Miu of Candy: Stitches and Bob
for Mayor Mitsuki of Fullmoon: Tom and Ruby

that would be really awesome c: thank you in advance!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 20, 2015)

Amilee said:


> oh my... could you do me a favor?
> it would be really great if you could add to my pixel texts a few villagers *-* like you did for Pokemanz
> For Mayor Amy of Zucker: Chrissy and Francine
> for Mayor Miu of Candy: Stitches and Bob
> ...


I'll do it when I get home ; v ;


----------



## Amilee (Mar 20, 2015)

yay thank you <3


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 20, 2015)

ohh okey! then could it be

Mayor Arantxa of Algaria ★ DA: 7700-3275-9054

✖ Cycle Town: Galifrey ✖

separate and in a bit dark/gray purple to light turquoise color? 
if not the first one in light turquoise and the other in gray purple :3


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 20, 2015)

piimisu said:


>



Yay thanks! c:


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 20, 2015)

Can you do a floating text for me please 
Can it read: &#55357;&#56848;All at once everything seems different now that I see you
 Its from tangled Lol


----------



## piichinu (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry guys I almost never have computer access ; A ; I should have it later today though. Everyone is accepted

@leila those show up as two squares


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 22, 2015)

Leave out them funny squares idek why they're there 
Just have the text c:


----------



## oreo (Mar 22, 2015)

piimisu said:


>


AGHHHHHH, super cute <:
tysm hun!


----------

